# avatar cabs in canada?



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

are there no more places to get them now? steamco apparently used to carry them but now all they have are avatar cab covers.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would just get a Voltage cab from them or get a Saxon cab from Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

You can get them direct from Avatar now. They ship to us.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Rideski said:


> You can get them direct from Avatar now. They ship to us.


Yes via FedEX though and that sux cause of brokerage.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

True that!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those Voltage cabs look nice.


----------



## ryandignam (Aug 29, 2011)

I've heard good things about those voltage cabs. Almost ordered one but got a sweet deal on a orange


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ryandignam said:


> I've heard good things about those voltage cabs. Almost ordered one but got a sweet deal on a orange


+1 on the Voltage cabs. I have a 1x12 and its great


----------



## ryandignam (Aug 29, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> +1 on the Voltage cabs. I have a 1x12 and its great


How's the quality and sound? I'm still considering a 2x12


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ryandignam said:


> How's the quality and sound? I'm still considering a 2x12


The quality of constructions and materials is top notch. Check out this review I did of my cab

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-speaker-cabs/41077-voltage-s112-speaker-cabinet.html


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

zurn said:


> Yes via FedEX though and that sux cause of brokerage.


FedEx now only charges 10$ of brokerage fee....


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a Saxon 2x12 and would recommend them to anyone. Its a great cab and the price was right too


----------

